# High mileage badges for CTD



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just wondering who has the highest mileage CTD on here and what issues you have had with it. Mine has 184k on it. Only issues thus far is leaking trans cooler lines and busted plastic coolant hose going to the oil cooler.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think we're just about to 100k miles (like 200 miles away). We've had a fair amount of issues, but given it is a first-year vehicle, some of them I don't have _too _big of a problem with - but when they start to repeat, that's when I get bugged, especially if they're not covered.

Let's see if I can get them all (using Fuelly as my log, since I put those in there):

2/16/15 - 18,906 miles: Diesel gelled due to ~15 degree ambient overnight temps. Had to add Diesel 9-1-1 to re-liquefy it.
3/17/16 - 36,887 miles: Passenger side detection sensor replaced - covered under warranty (since we were so close to B2B mileage)
6/23/16 - 42,683 miles: Reprogrammed passenger side detection sensor - covered under warranty (within 1 year of previous repair)
8/4/16 - 44,403 miles: O2 #1, NOx #1 sensors and DEF Reservoir replaced, NOx #2 code cleared (vehicle had codes, was in speed countdown) - *not *covered under warranty, but GM assisted in the cost, so we paid $170 instead of ~$1600
11/21/16 - 50,403 miles: Recall #15594 - Replace NOx #1 Sensor, O2 Sensor, ECU Recalibration (6000.0 miles since previous replacement of NOx #1 and O2 sensor)
3/7/17 - 55,626 miles: Dealer replaced Negative Battery Cable (special coverage), Inspected side detection sensor malfunction (no repair)
4/7/17 - 57,169 miles: Cluster constantly "turning off" and back on, MyLink screen fuse blowing (sound and wheel controls still operational) - Inspection determined that both side detection modules were shorting (right side internally, left side at the connector due to corrosion) causing the issues. Side Detection Modules disconnected, harness tied up and taped (due to being outside of B2B).
9/6/17 - 63,834 miles: Cleaned throttle plate and intake manifold inlet (due to gunk from EGR)
9/25/17 - 64,987 miles: Replaced NOx #1 Sensor (Recall), Replaced Battery (vehicle stopped running on 9-20, battery likely lost a cell - not warranty)
9/30/17 - 64,987 miles: Cleaned EGR valve to fix harsh running on cold starts
2/15/18 - 71,626 miles: Dealer replaced Particulate Sensor (causing speed countdown - under special warranty coverage) and repaired broken exhaust after SCR (rusted bolts split, open exhaust post SCR).
2/21/18 - 71,798 miles: Replaced NOx #2 sensor
2/21/18 - 71,800 miles: Dealer ran repair verification procedure to remove Service Emissions System speed countdown (could not after replacing Particulate sensor due to NOx2 code)
3/27/18 - 73,759 miles: Replaced transmission cooler lines (not covered under warranty, did this myself)
8/1/18 - 81,434 miles: Dealer replaced EGT #2 sensor, performed service regen (after car went into limp-home mode 1 mile after leaving home in the morning - not covered under warranty)
2/5/19 - 89,591 miles: Dealer replaced passenger CV joint (inner boot likely torn open by falling oil filter drain - covered under powertrain warranty)
7/10/19 - 95,671: Dealer replaced DEF Reservoir due to shorted heater (covered under special warranty coverage)

And then as of a week or so ago, the NOx #2 sensor has been reading about 10-times higher than the NOx #1 and _occasionally_ causing speed countdowns (of only 175 miles...or sometimes a random number close to that) that then go away on their own. The transmission has also had issues (sometimes neutral-slamming itself when taking off from a dead stop, and extremely harsh unlocking of the torque converter), and has really since we replaced the trans lines - it's possible, though, that is is slightly overfilled.

Wow, reading this list, we've had more problems than I remember - only a few (side detection sensors) aren't diesel-specific.


----------

